# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Fenix Key  لقد تم اصلاح dongle fenix-key

## xmaroc

لقد تم اصلاح dongle fenix-key  
الدونغل كام شغال قبل الفورمات للحاسوب  
ولكن بعد الفورمات الدونغل لايعمل ابدايت ولايشتغل وعند فتح البرنامج تظهر رسالة no security carde 
وعند عمل ابدايت تظهر الرسالة التالية 
could not connect to the remote server     
والحل هو انا المشكل يكمن في سرفر الفونيكس هو سرفر امريكي لا يعمل في معظم الدول العربية  
وتم الحل بكسر لبروكسي وعمل ابدايت بنجاح والدونغل يعمل جيدا
firmware update process started   
كما في الصورة التالية

----------


## ahmedunder

مشكور على المشاركة

----------

